# AirPods Pro pour le sport



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour ,

Utilisez vous vos AirPods Pro pour le sport ?

je n'arrive pas a m'y faire , je vais voir aujourd'hui pour acheter un modèle plus adapté avec un son de haute qualité


----------



## lostOzone (10 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Utilisez vous vos AirPods Pro pour le sport ?
> 
> je n'arrive pas a m'y faire , je vais voir aujourd'hui pour acheter un modèle plus adapté avec un son de haute qualité



Oui roller, vélo et ski. C’est très pratique avec l’Apple Watch + Apple Music. Par contre oui le son n’est pas fantastique. Mais c’est pas un casque hifi. 
Y a quoi en meilleure qualité ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> Oui roller, vélo et ski. C’est très pratique avec l’Apple Watch + Apple Music. Par contre oui le son n’est pas fantastique. Mais c’est pas un casque hifi.
> Y a quoi en meilleure qualité ?


J’ai testé aujourd’hui 
Et je pense avoir trouvé ce que cherche pour le sport et avec une qualité audio que je préfère aux AirPods


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> Oui roller, vélo et ski. C’est très pratique avec l’Apple Watch + Apple Music. Par contre oui le son n’est pas fantastique. Mais c’est pas un casque hifi.
> Y a quoi en meilleure qualité ?


J'ai craqué pour des Boses


----------



## lostOzone (12 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai craqué pour des Boses



Ça a l’air pas mal. Et c’est moins cher que Apple.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Juillet 2021)

j'utilise ça :








						Powerbeats - Add to Cart
					

Powerbeats are high-performance wireless earphones built for your active life. They're sweat & water resistant with up to 15 hours of listening time.




					www.beatsbydre.com
				



ça marche bien


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2021)

lostOzone a dit:


> Ça a l’air pas mal. Et c’est moins cher que Apple.


Je trouve un cran au dessus des AirPods Pro et je peux contrôler le volume , chose impossible sur les AirPods 
le maintiens est parfait , même avec de la sueur .
Qualité Audio , c'est du Bose , donc un superbe son


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'utilise ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et avec des lunettes , c'est pas gênant ?


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Juillet 2021)

je n'ai pas de souci particulier


----------



## eckri (6 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je trouve un cran au dessus des AirPods Pro et je peux contrôler le volume , chose impossible sur les AirPods
> le maintiens est parfait , même avec de la sueur .
> Qualité Audio , c'est du Bose , donc un superbe son


je comprend pas qu'on ne puisse pas encore controler le volume , peut etre les tres prochains


----------



## Ventilhorrible (27 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je trouve un cran au dessus des AirPods Pro et je peux contrôler le volume , chose impossible sur les AirPods
> le maintiens est parfait , même avec de la sueur .
> Qualité Audio , c'est du Bose , donc un superbe son


Bonjour, ils coutent combien les Bose ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

Ventilhorrible a dit:


> Bonjour, ils coutent combien les Bose ? Merci beaucoup


Bonjour ,

Vous devriez facilement trouver sur la toile


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2021)

Ventilhorrible a dit:


> Bonjour, ils coutent combien les Bose ? Merci beaucoup


tu n'as qu'a cliquer sur le lien de Jura


----------

